# Potty training



## Sheandg (Feb 21, 2014)

We just got a miniature poodle 5 days ago and she is doing pretty good with potty training. I bring her out every 30-60 minutes and reward with praise and a little treat. She has had a few accidents, mostly poop. My question is how long in general does the whole potty training last? I know each dog can be so different but just curious about a reasonable timeline. Any tips are appreciated. I just really want to get this right, I had 2 minpins that never really ever the the concept completely and spent 14 years dealing with accidents and I don't want that ever again! She is 11 weeks old right now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabrina (Feb 14, 2014)

*I know it is frustrating.*

My friend is having the same problem. sometimes she takes her dog out to potty and then he refuses to potty. she will bring him in and then he goes. She is going to try using an indoor dog toilet. I am purchasing one this weekend. I hope this helps you.


----------



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

Sheandg said:


> We just got a miniature poodle 5 days ago and she is doing pretty good with potty training. I bring her out every 30-60 minutes and reward with praise and a little treat. She has had a few accidents, mostly poop. My question is how long in general does the whole potty training last? I know each dog can be so different but just curious about a reasonable timeline. Any tips are appreciated. I just really want to get this right, I had 2 minpins that never really ever the the concept completely and spent 14 years dealing with accidents and I don't want that ever again! She is 11 weeks old right now
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


my mpoo got the concept fairly quickly...but then she regressed when it got super cold. So she first learned that the potty was outside, and then learned outside potty can be so cold, why not use the living room. It is frustrating. 

A short morning walk around the block, and then an even romp really helps because she'll empty her bladder and go poo on those walks whether its cold or raining. And it doesn't have to be super long, just as long as we pass some houses of other dog owners - she smells their business and then does her own.

But I need to teach her that going inside is bad. I dont think she understands that....any suggestions?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

are you using an enzyme neutralizer when you do clean up? if you don't, dogs can smell residue (which we can't necessarily) and consider it okay to go inside. 

some suggestions: in the house, leash her to you so you can interrupt any mistakes and take her out immediately. praise and treat for going outside. also put going outside on cue ("go potty" is often used) and reward with treats. keep taking your dog out every few minutes until she does go. 

if you can't keep her leashed to you at all times, put her in her crate (which she hopefully loves) until you're ready to take her out.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You really want to prevent reinforcing the pup going in the house. This video speaks to that and gives a good overview of reliable housetraining. "A few accidents" is few too many, in the ideal world. (Though I don't know any pup owners who live there!) See if this helps, and good luck.:clover:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> You really want to prevent reinforcing the pup going in the house. This video speaks to that and gives a good overview of reliable housetraining. "A few accidents" is few too many, in the ideal world. (Though I don't know any pup owners who live there!) See if this helps, and good luck.:clover:
> Dog Training: House training a puppy or rescue dog - YouTube


Glad this thread is here I was just gonna start a potty training thread. Kikopups' technique is what I've been using with Penny. As Kikopup recommends Penny is on the leash and with us all the time. It's working pretty well but I haven't figured out Penny's "signs" yet. She'll walk along and just squat: No sniffing or circling. So we've had a few accidents. The accidents are averaging less than one a day over 2 weeks now. The accidents have all been pee accidents no poops yet. Pretty easy to tell when they have to poop since they get that "third eye" poking out.  So all in all pretty good I think. We're on an hourly schedule but sometimes she'll go an hour and a half or longer or she only lasts 35 or 45 minutes and those are the few times we've had an accident. On further reflection though I think those were times when we were playing a lot and all that activity seems to be a trigger. Am I on the right track? I welcome any and all tips or advise.

Rick


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks to all who are contributing to this thread. As many of you know, I don't have my pup yet - but am getting my 'systems' ready. One thing I'd like to know, is if there is any thing I should do with the floors in my house. 

We just moved to this house about 1.5 years ago. The previous owner did have a dog (one carpet seems to have 'evidence' of his occupancy). I have already cleaned/treated the obvious areas with an enzymatic cleaner (and hidden under another rug - as we are not changing rug until AFTER puppyhood). But what about the rest of the house? All floors, with the exception of previously mentioned rug is hard wood or tile. Do I need to do anything else?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Check out these other threads where there have been discussions of how to do effective potty training.

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/78689-how-do-both-indoor-outdoor-potty-training.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/75626-please-stop-bells.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/78129-help-housebreaking-again-after-spaying-our-spoo.html

The key things IMO are to prevent opportunities for accidents/mistakes with close supervision and getting pottying to be on command. Be patient and diligent and I am sure you will be successful.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

LCS said:


> Thanks to all who are contributing to this thread. As many of you know, I don't have my pup yet - but am getting my 'systems' ready. One thing I'd like to know, is if there is any thing I should do with the floors in my house.
> 
> We just moved to this house about 1.5 years ago. The previous owner did have a dog (one carpet seems to have 'evidence' of his occupancy). I have already cleaned/treated the obvious areas with an enzymatic cleaner (and hidden under another rug - as we are not changing rug until AFTER puppyhood). But what about the rest of the house? All floors, with the exception of previously mentioned rug is hard wood or tile. Do I need to do anything else?


there is a product on the market (that i just discovered), called nature's miracle hard floor cleaner. i have a suspicion that is is just nature's miracle packaged differently as so many products are in order to hit various market segments, but you could check it out. there's also nature's miracle for laundry, which is equally important if you're using blankets, etc, for your pup and laundering them if there's a mistake instead of throwing them out.


----------



## Sabrina (Feb 14, 2014)

*Using indoor dog toilet !*

I just purchased an indoor dog toilet and so far we are adjusting. It is so easy to use. It comes with enzyme spray and it is working well. I will keep you informed.


----------



## sherrywyatt (Dec 26, 2013)

*Potty Training woes*

I have a Toy Poodle that is now 4 months old. We got her at 9 weeks. I have been crate training her since we got her (leaving her in the crate and taking her out every hour to the potty pad in the garage). I let her out for play time in 30 minute increments. She is still having accidents in the house and she even poops in her cage. She will pee every time I take her to the patty pad and I reward her and give her treats every time. Occassionally she will poop but sometimes not. I praise and reward every time. I am getting so frustrated. Any suggestions?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds like the crate might be too big. It should only have room for the pup to sleep, get up turn around and resettle. Poodles are fastidious and won't want to soil their bed. Also look at my more detailed posts about putting potty on command that I put links to earlier in this thread. To make this work you want to make sure the pup will really have to go. You should take her out when she wakes up in the morning, after eating and after play as well as after long naps. Most puppies will need to go at those times. I think she may be a little confused at how many times you are taking her out. Adjust as you need to since your pup is a toy (mine is a spoo), but I think even a 9 week old toy can wait more than 30 minutes.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Well a bit of a minor set back this afternoon. At least I think it's minor. No accidents since last Thursday. A full week and frequency has gone from every hour to every hour and a half to two hours and longer when she's been in her crate. I went to get my son at school and left her with my wife and she had an accident at 4:45. My son took her out till 5:00 for a nice romp in the yard and then she had another accident at 5:15. Go figure. So we'll go back to hourly for the rest of the night and tomorrow.

Rick


----------



## Sheandg (Feb 21, 2014)

So it has been 11 days since she has been here and now most the time she runs to the door and whines but have caught her in the act twice peeing. I bring her out every 30 minutes and just praise and will give a treat. It has been so cold here in Minnesota and that is all she knows so I bet this spring she'll love going outside. This morning it was -20 degrees! 

She is catching on quickly but I don't let her out of my sight when she is on the ground. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sheandg said:


> So it has been 11 days since she has been here and now* most the time she runs to the door and whines* but have caught her in the act twice peeing. I bring her out every 30 minutes and just praise and will give a treat. It has been so cold here in Minnesota and that is all she knows so I bet this spring she'll love going outside. This morning it was -20 degrees!
> 
> She is catching on quickly but I don't let her out of my sight when she is on the ground.
> 
> ...


That's good. Really good. Penny gives me no signs at all. Just walking along and squat.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Rick that is so funny about no warning. We didn't have that with Lily but we did with Peeves. He seemed to have a real knack for standing just outside the bathroom door on our first floor. Our house was built in the 50s so the wood floors are old and there are a few little gaps right at that spot which happens to be right over BF's workbench in the basement. He used to start yelling to take him out in a hurry when he got dripped on. Needless to say that never worked out too well since I usually couldn't get there fast enough to interrupt him. It does point out the value of not letting them out of sight until they are 100% reliable.


----------



## Sabrina (Feb 14, 2014)

*Indoor dog training is going well.*

Hi, it has been a while since we have been on, wanted to give an update on the indoor toilet training Sabrina is not having as many accidents since she has been using the indoor potty. She still likes to have her play time at the park with me. The weather has been gorgeous but it has been hard to always get home to walk Sabrina. She is a happy little girl.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 13, 2014)

LCS said:


> Thanks to all who are contributing to this thread. As many of you know, I don't have my pup yet - but am getting my 'systems' ready. One thing I'd like to know, is if there is any thing I should do with the floors in my house.
> 
> 
> Do I need to do anything else?



YES 

As for most commercial tile cleaners stop using them, if you use Clorox or anything like that it's actually poisonous to dogs. My neighbors dog was recently diagnosed with cancer and our vet had said that a lot of the cases can stem from the type of products you use to clean the floor. Pets smarts sell things that are fine for pets to lick up and stuff and they're good for carpet as well but they are pretty expensive nature something it's called. Vinegar works just as well and it removes that order if the dog made an accident on your flour as well and it is not detrimental to your puppies health.

In fact the smell of vinegar will discourage them for peeing in your house.

Apple cider vinegar is best IMO because it smells the least.

I am so excited for you!!!
I got my first puppy ever(I've had dogs before just older adoptees) 3 weeks ago! Message me, I'd love to know how your experience will be in comparison to mine.

I also have a miniature poodle he's 12 weeks now and he weighs 6 lbs and 12 oz! :0 he's gained almost 2 lbs since I got him. It's so crazy and so exciting watching him grow right before me eyes.









GRATZ AND GOODLUCK!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think nature's miracle works really well. the key thing it does is kill off odor enzymes that humans can't detect but our pets can. it is available in various incarnations - for carpet, for hard floors, for the wash. i think there is a similar product called simple solution, but i have always just stuck with what worked. so far nature's miracle has not harmed my carpets, but i'm not sure i'd use it on an antique rug. better to just put the rug away while the pup is being house trained.


----------

